# Songs you listen to when you're sad



## PinkRoses (Apr 21, 2019)

George Harrison - Just For Today
John Lennon - Nobody Loves You When You're down and out
Queen - Don't Try So Hard
Freddie Mercury - How Can I Go On


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

I'll probably not post here when I'm actually sad (I'll be too busy staring at a wall or having a nervous breakdown in S&R) so here's a nice, balanced list:


























The last two songs remind me of my grandpa. I'll never not grieve him. I didn't have a very normal mother. He was my primary parent.

Also:

*Anything by Keith Whitley

The entire Concrete Blonde Bloodletting album

The entire Lana del Rey Ultraviolence album....she literally FORTIFIES me, like when people read the Bible and they're like "I can do all things by Christ who strengthens me" I wonder if Jesus was kind of like Lana del Rey to people who knew him or heard him speak, because I swear to god I've been in the depths of depression and if I obsess over her and listen to her music, I WILL come out of it...it's the weirdest thing I've ever experienced. But I've heard people say they feel the same way about her, like she saved their lives. A lot of gay guys who were in the closet. I know it sounds sacrilegious, but she always has these vague references to God on her social media, and I sometimes wonder if she's doing some kind of voodoo with the Great Hereafter. If she's not the second coming, she certainly would make a great cult leader. I can tell you she's saved me from numerous bad days. I couldn't come out of it without her...and the weird thing is, once I'm well, I'm not as obsessed with her. She just goes back to being some musician I listen to. *


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

He wrote it for his dog who was terminally ill with cancer at the time.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

Usually anything that sounds wistful to me. I like to listen to sad music when I'm sad.


----------



## spellama (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

ReasonforTreason said:


>


 Nothing like Metallica when your down.

Ultimately, it depends on how down I am. If I'm just a little sad, I listen to upbeat stuff to cheer me up like: 




If I'm really depressed, it's just sad stuff like: 




When it's that overwhelming, contemplating suicide sort of depression, it's more like:


----------



## spellama (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

(trigger warning on the video. It's what I watch when I'm sad, however)


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## spellama (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## ReasonforTreason (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

These may appeal less to you, but are still valid to me!


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

:blushed:


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)




----------

